# Call of Duty 4 iw3mp bad image popup



## johncena11kk (Oct 20, 2008)

i keep getting a message when i open cod C:\Program Files (x86)\Activison\Call of Duty 4 - ModernWarefare\miles\mssmp3.asi is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using original installation media or contact your system administartor or the software vendor for support

i tried downloading cracks and replacing the file but that message still appears


----------



## Spectr3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've had this problem in the past, and I would like to be a bit more helpful, but right now I'm a lazy butt.

Googling your problem will yield good results. A common workaround is to plug a microphone on your sound card (I know it sounds outrageously ridiculous, but it's true). It is a problem with the Miles audio sound system.


----------



## johncena11kk (Oct 20, 2008)

what do you mean my mic is built into my laptop and i dont want to open it like i got cod of pirate bay and i cant open either multiplayer or single and i dont want to really open up my laptop its new


----------



## tyler811 (Jan 17, 2006)

johncena11kk said:


> what do you mean my mic is built into my laptop and i dont want to open it like i got cod of pirate bay and i cant open either multiplayer or single and i dont want to really open up my laptop its new


He did not say to open your laptop but plug a mic into the mic jack


----------



## johncena11kk (Oct 20, 2008)

well i dont have a mic the only one i have is built in my laptop


----------



## johncena11kk (Oct 20, 2008)

is there a patch


----------

